# Bands who have gotten better overtime ?



## Gabe_LTD (Sep 16, 2011)

I have seen a lot of bands release great albums over the years but I have also seen bands release really Disappointing Albums.
What are some bands that actually have Released better albums later in their carrier?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 16, 2011)

SikTh.

Don't like the first album at all but Death of a Dead Day is really good.

And Pantera, because they were a hair metal band once, remember... although their best album is Cowboys From Hell which was in the middle of their career.


----------



## Pchink (Sep 16, 2011)

Protest The Hero, mainly for their overall sound, which IMO was the best in Scurrilous, and the songwritting/style has matured really well throughout the albums.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 16, 2011)

This is all subjective, of course, but here are some of mine:

Deftones: Diamond Eyes is my favorite album of theirs to date.

311 (I can just hear the groans..): I wasn't a big fan of their first few eps and the first full length, but from Transistor and onward, I love the vast majority of their work.

Tool: They get increasingly brilliant with the passage of time. Lateralus and 10,000 Days are light years ahead of Opiate and Undertow, and Aenima is one of my all time favorite albums by anyone, ever.

Pearl Jam: I'm probably in the minority on this one, too, but as much as albums like Ten, Versus and Vitalogy have a veritable shit-ton of nostalgic value for me, their songwriting has drastically matured since that era. This is kind of a funny one, because I don't particularly _like_ their last several albums, but speaking objectively I still think the songwriting is much better. Plus, when looking at virtually all of the other bands we might consider their peers from way-back-when, it's pretty amazing that they're still alive/together/performing/recording.

Just so there's some balance here, I'll give a couple I think are the opposite:

Mars Volta: Deloused is one of my favorite albums ever, but they've become increasingly more difficult to listen to with each subsequent album.

Metallica: I don't think this even warrants an explanation.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Job For a Cowboy definitely, They're sound has progressed so much since the release of ruination. There older stuff, like genesis, I found really dull. And Doom sucked.
Also I would say bloodbath. Not their musical writing abilities, because that's always been pretty good, but their sound. The last two albums they put out didnt sound like a chainsaw cutting through wood.  their ep sounded better.


----------



## Pchink (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, Machine Head have a parabola type curve of music quality through their albums


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 16, 2011)

Dir En Grey


I love their old stuff (Vulgar <3) and their latest CD is just amazing.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 16, 2011)

Also...

"gotten"? 

/Grammar Police


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 16, 2011)

Since I'm a Van Hagar fan I prefer later Van Halen. Not Anti-Dave, but I prefer EVH's newer rhythm and writing style... (e.g. Humans Being, Me Wise Magic, and Balance and FUCK are my 2 fav albums, followed by 5150 and OU812)

I prefer middle to newer Megadeth to the older by far. I didn't like the thrashier era with Chris Poland... I prefered the Marty era the most and then the newer stuff after that (RIP, Countdown to Extinction, Youthanasia being my favorites)... I think Dave is an underated song writer.

Black Tide - I love "Post Mortem", but not really into their older throwback sound...

I mentioned in another thread, but I prefer newer In Flames (boooo). A Sense of Purpose was the first album I really heard by them. Although I like Reroute to Remain a lot now, Soundtrack to Your Escape (The Quiet Place!) and beyond is when I really start loving every song on the album!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2011)

Aborted.
Cult of Luna.
Beneath The Massacre.


----------



## Nesty (Sep 16, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Also...
> 
> "gotten"?
> 
> /Grammar Police



Spelling=/=Grammar

/Spelling police


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 16, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Also...
> 
> "gotten"?
> 
> /Grammar Police



Explain...


----------



## synrgy (Sep 16, 2011)

Nesty said:


> Spelling=/=Grammar
> 
> /Spelling police



That doesn't make any sense..


----------



## MatthewK (Sep 16, 2011)

Stratovarius. Their best stuff was like 5 or 6 albums in.


----------



## Augury (Sep 16, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> Job For a Cowboy definitely, They're sound has progressed so much since the release of ruination. There older stuff, like genesis, I found really dull. And Doom sucked.



THIS
But I like Doom though 


Well, If we speek about generic deathcore shit then:
*Chelsea Grin*. My Damnation is a huge progress for them.
*Annotations of an Autopsy* - Reign of Darkness is definately the shit *on the background of their old shit.* But the funny thing they went now back to Emmure shit xDD

Ok fuck deathcore (except All Shall Perish and Whitechapel )




The Faceless! I personally love Akeldama, because that was the first techdeath I heard in my life. But yeah, Planetary Duality is way better.
Gorod? I don't know how Transcendeny actually is (didn't heard yet) but Process of a New Decline is much better than the older stuff IMO.
And Beneath The Massacre. Dystopia was actually awesome, but Maree Noire... now THAT'S the shit.


/edit
Haha I just realized how many times I wrote "shit" in this post... xD


----------



## RobZero (Sep 16, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> SikTh.
> 
> Don't like the first album at all but Death of a Dead Day is really good.



this. I dislike the first album but the second is one of my favs.

Deftones? i found them boring in the first cds, but the last cds have awesome grooves mixed with dreamy atmospheres...especially diamond eyes is fantastic imho!


----------



## bigswifty (Sep 16, 2011)

There are countless bands that 'evolve' or mature over the course of their career. 
I think one good mention is Karnivool.
Their first LP is well done and straight forward,
but the following addition to their discography, Sound Awake, was a massive leap in all aspects, including a change in writting style.
Though the two albums had a farily lenghty wait between them,
lets hope thats not the case for the next


----------



## linchpin (Sep 16, 2011)

Meshuggah


----------



## ArrowHead (Sep 16, 2011)

Gamma Ray, Fates Warning, Redemption. Three cases where lineup changes made a bands output much more appealing to me. ESPECIALLY in the case of Gamma Ray. I couldn't stand Ralf's voice or style. When they re-recorded with Kai singing, all of those songs improved and quickly became favorites for me.


----------



## ArrowHead (Sep 16, 2011)

synrgy said:


> That doesn't make any sense..



Yes it does. Spelling, Grammar, and Punctuation are three separate entities. Closely related through context, but not the same. Grammar is the USAGE of words. You can hav a mispelt sentence which is still grammatically flahless.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 16, 2011)

Opeth21 said:


> There are countless bands that 'evolve' or mature over the course of their career.


 
But I think that's his point... sometimes bands "mature" but people complain how they've gotten worse.

All of the In Flames fans I know love the old stuff and wish they would go back to their older sound. A lot of people feel that way about Scar Symmetry now that Alvestam is gone, and I thought I would too, but surprisingly I still like the 2 new albums a lot.

I remember when the Black album came out and there was so much backlash that Metallica had finally sold out. A lot of my friends hated Exodus' Force of Habit and Megadeth's Youthanasia and Countdown for the same reasons...

I guess "better" is subjective...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 16, 2011)

Meshuggah - The old thrashy stuff is cool, but I prefer their later groovier stuff. Everything after Chaosphere really.

Lamb of God - Wrath is probably my favourite album overall.

Tool - I love the grungey sound they had on their older stuff, but the more polished, atmospheric sound of more recent material sits with me better.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 16, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Yes it does. Spelling, Grammar, and Punctuation are three separate entities. Closely related through context, but not the same. Grammar is the USAGE of words. You can hav a mispelt sentence which is still grammatically flahless.





'Gotten' is not a word at all, therefore the issue is not spelling, but usage.


----------



## eurolove (Sep 16, 2011)

surprise noone has mentioned born of osiris. they upped the ante with A Higher Place and then blew my mind with The Discovery. The addition of Jason Richardson really helped i feel.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 16, 2011)

Coal Chamber - First album amazing, second better, third wow.

Pain of Salvation - Every offering keeps growing, improving.

Blind Guardian - Of course I love everything they've done, but their last couple just blew me away.


----------



## Thep (Sep 16, 2011)

Gorod
Immolation
Nile


----------



## Psycroptica (Sep 16, 2011)

Neuraxis - start out sounding horrible, then evolve past that shit into much better melodic tech death. I like Trilateral Progression, I really like The Thin Line Between (especially since Ian Campbell left--I hate his voice), and I love Asylon.

The Faceless - newer sound, slightly less core-y. And less core = always better. They don't even play sub bass drops live even though they're in a few of their songs. I'm assuming it's because they don't want to be identified with that crowd anymore. Works for me.

Decrepit Birth - I'm not a big fan of Diminishing Between Worlds simply because it sounds too busy for me. They've really toned it down in Polarity to the point where I can enjoy the album in one sitting.

Gorod - Neurotripsicks was meh. Leading Vision was much better. Process of a New Decline was awesome.

Psycroptic - I can't even stand most of their old albums. Noticeable improvement occurred when Scepter was released, but I think Ob(servant) is definitely their best album to date.


----------



## Doug N (Sep 16, 2011)

synrgy said:


> 'Gotten' is not a word at all, therefore the issue is not spelling, but usage.


 
On what planet is "gotten" not a word?


----------



## edsped (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah dude, gotten is definitely a word. 

And am I really the only person to like Neurotripsicks just as much as Leading Vision if not more?


----------



## synrgy (Sep 16, 2011)

Doug N said:


> On what planet is "gotten" not a word?



I guess it depends on which dictionary one is using. You're correct that some American dictionaries define it as the past participle of 'got', but there are still opposing schools of thought on the word, and I'm of the school that doesn't use it. 

Regardless, it wasn't a spelling issue.


----------



## edsped (Sep 16, 2011)

So apparently the answer is Planet America.


----------



## Adari (Sep 16, 2011)

edsped said:


> So apparently the answer is Planet America.



No, 'gotten' is much more common in the USA than in other English-speaking countries. It's virtually never used here, in England.

Back on topic, I'd have to say Necrophagist, based purely on the fact that, of their two studio albums, I prefer the second. Cult of Luna also seems to have *got* better, over the years (at least in my opinion [obviously musical taste is entirely subjective]).


----------



## piggins411 (Sep 16, 2011)

I really don't like BTBAM's first album at all, but they have gotten exponentially better. I like the RX Bandits older stuff, but the post-Halfway Between Here and There is sheer awesome


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2011)

I wish I could say Electric Wizard, but they seem to have done the opposite


----------



## ArrowHead (Sep 16, 2011)

synrgy said:


> 'Gotten' is not a word at all, therefore the issue is not spelling, but usage.



It isn't?

Did you check a dictionary? 

In fact, I only brought up spelling because of the quote mentioning it. The word is spelled correctly as well. There is nothing wrong with the OP's sentence, was my intended point. 

So grab a dictionary, and end the semantics debate. It ruins a good topic.

Gotten vs. Got

Gotten - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

got/gotten


----------



## ry_z (Sep 16, 2011)

*Buck-Tick*. Their first album was released in 1987, and in 2005 they released what to me is their best work, _13kai wa Gekkou_.




*D* just keep getting better and better as time goes on, too.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 16, 2011)

Obscura. First album is great. Second album is fucking orgasmic. Third album is even more orgasmic.

That's my opinion though. Some think 2nd album is the best, bust I think they keep getting better.


----------



## Tobi (Sep 16, 2011)

I have to say Kreator, their latest album thrashes everything I have ever heard before! Seriously, listen to hordes of chaos.


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 16, 2011)

Almost all bands.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 16, 2011)

Cattle Decapitation

Gojira

Katatonia

Amorphis

Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Lagtastic (Sep 16, 2011)

Black Label Society

Pantera - Seriously have you guys heard the stuff before Cowboys?


----------



## ScottyB724 (Sep 16, 2011)

Between The Buried and Me

Meshuggah


----------



## groph (Sep 16, 2011)

Black Dahlia Murder. They didn't get better in a linear "each album is better than the next" but they're a good example of a band that started off with that derivative melodeath/metalcore sound, then made it actually good in Unhallowed, then changed up dramatically with Miasma, then made THAT better with Nocturnal/Deflorate/Ritual


----------



## xeL (Sep 16, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Dillinger Escape Plan



Funnily enough it's the other way round for me with Calculating Infinity being my favorite album and the others less so; It doesn't mean I don't love dillinger though


----------



## Dayn (Sep 16, 2011)

I would have to say Meshuggah. I like the first albums... but from 'I' onwards, they've just become better. 'Nothing' was my first album which probably influenced me, but I much prefer their groovier latest albums.


----------



## edsped (Sep 16, 2011)

Adari said:


> No, 'gotten' is much more common in the USA than in other English-speaking countries. It's virtually never used here, in England.
> 
> Back on topic, I'd have to say Necrophagist, based purely on the fact that, of their two studio albums, I prefer the second. Cult of Luna also seems to have *got* better, over the years (at least in my opinion [obviously musical taste is entirely subjective]).


Yeah, whoops, I meant to imply that gotten is apparently only an American thing and for some reason distorted the quote in my head.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 16, 2011)

Between the buried and me


----------



## Wiz (Sep 16, 2011)

Opeth started out quite simple, but then over 21 years evolved into something out of this world.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 16, 2011)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Last Chance to Reason
SikTh
Protest the Hero (Overall, not in a linear way)
Scar Symmetry (Overall, first couple are wildly overrated)
Mastodon
Decapitated (Linear till Carnival, well maybe a tossup between Nihility and Negation)
Deftones (Overall)
Down
Gojira
Psycroptic
Minus the Bear
Oh, Sleeper
The Mars Volta if they had released their CDs is the opposite order
Sybreed
Xerath


----------



## Xarn (Sep 16, 2011)

Ion Dissonance
Decapitated (Always been a fan, though from Organic and onwards I've been almost addicted to them.)
Katatonia
Anathema


----------



## Sepulphagist (Sep 16, 2011)

third for between the buried and me.

Finntroll


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 16, 2011)

eurolove said:


> surprise noone has mentioned born of osiris. they upped the ante with A Higher Place and then blew my mind with The Discovery. The addition of Jason Richardson really helped i feel.



This.
If you were to hear The Discovery before listening to any of their old material, you would think it was a completely different band.
They've improved so much, and they sound incredible now. Can't wait to hear what they do next.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 16, 2011)

In my opinion, The Dillinger Escape Plan. The first few albums are great, but Ire Works and Option Paralysis are two of my favorite albums ever.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 16, 2011)

Born Of Osirs (Can't even listen to a higher place)
Meshuggah (Metallica Ripoff era  - Catch 33, slightly less  and now Obzen was pretty good.)
The Dillenger Escape Plan (Option Paralysis )
Ion Dissonance 
After The Burial
Visions


----------



## decypher (Sep 17, 2011)

Voivod.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Sep 17, 2011)

Born of Osiris - considering how much I hate their first two records, The Discovery is the perfect example of a band that is growing exponentially (and they are so young that i can't imagine what they could do in a couple of years)

Katatonia - They are my favourite band by far so I'm biased, but they are the only band I know that started out awesome and ended up being even more awesome, even if the first and last records sound nothing alike

A few more would be Tool, Symphony X (not sure if the latest album qualifies though), Persefone, Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 17, 2011)

Did anyone else read that in the job sense?


----------



## AzzMan (Sep 17, 2011)

Architects, the UK metalcore band. On Nightmares, they played some really magnificent techy metalcore, then Ruin was much darker and more metal, but a totally viable departure from the tech bits. Hollow Crown was an incredible album that was about a year ahead of all of the (now far too common) metalcore scene BS, and now they're playing fast post-hardcore/punk/metalcore on The Here And Now, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 17, 2011)

Obscura
Their first album was already pretty great, but their second was just mindblowing. They took their best characteristics IMO and just one upped themselves completely.

Paul Gilbert
His biggest accomplishment to me was his newest album Fuzz Universe. He went totally out of the box from his regular stuff and had a brand new fresh approach but still manages to sound like Gilbert. And I LOVE his new tone.


----------



## Septor (Sep 17, 2011)

synrgy said:


> This is all subjective, of course, but here are some of mine:
> 
> Deftones: Diamond Eyes is my favorite album of theirs to date.
> 
> ...




<3 311


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 17, 2011)

Tool

Kreator

Kate Bush

Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Augury (Sep 17, 2011)

Scrubface05 said:


> This.
> If you were to hear The Discovery before listening to any of their old material, you would think it was a completely different band.
> They've improved so much, and they sound incredible now. Can't wait to hear what they do next.


Win


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 17, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Born Of Osirs (Can't even listen to a higher place)
> Meshuggah (Metallica Ripoff era  - Catch 33, slightly less  and now Obzen was pretty good.)
> The Dillenger Escape Plan (Option Paralysis )
> Ion Dissonance
> ...


 

Of course everyone's entitled to their opinions, but Ion D really? Are you guys forgetting about Minus the Heard. I know I tried to remove it from my consciousness hard too, but I still remember it exists.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 17, 2011)

synrgy said:


> 'Gotten' is not a word at all, therefore the issue is not spelling, but usage.



it's the past participle of 'get'. it's a word. but 'become' would probably have gotten a better response. 

oh yeah... who got better? oh, man... haha! one immediately comes to mind because i saw them on television recently. poison! i know it's crazy, but the guitarist is sober and shredding. and they were easily improved upon. lotsa room to grow. ha!

i was listening to some in flames that someone posted here that was a little disappointing. new stuff. still good, just not as good.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> In my opinion, The Dillinger Escape Plan. The first few albums are great, but Ire Works and Option Paralysis are two of my favorite albums ever.


This soooooooooo much

Born of Osiris - I've always liked this band, but their new album REALLY blew me away

Job for a Cowboy - I don't hate Doom EP, but I'm not overly fond of it either.

and my troll answer would be, Design the Skyline. I actually gave this band a chance for some reason(they were too "interesting" to ignore) and found that their debut album was a lot better than their EP. With that being said, they're still just awful.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 17, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> Loreena McKennitt



+1


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 17, 2011)

Behemoth, Death imho


----------



## great_kthulu (Sep 17, 2011)

I would say death, and Novembers Doom


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2011)

Time got better over Portal.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Sep 17, 2011)

+1 for Behemoth and BTBAM (Even though i still LOVE both bands earlier stuff, it's easy to see that they definitely progressed over the years)

Pelican (The Fire in Our Throats and City of Echoes are much better than their debut, and What We All Come to Need is good as well)

Scale the Summit (Again, still Love their earlier stuff, and I still might like Carving Desert Canyons a BIT more than The Collective)

Circa Survive (Although I prefer On Letting Go)


----------



## adrock (Sep 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Cult of Luna.


it blows my mind every time i see someone mention this band. almost no one knows about them. but i definitely agree, Eternal Kingdom is a masterpiece.

all i can contribute (since mine have already been mentioned), is Neurosis. they've come so far from what they started as, i can't even listen to their first few albums. but Given to the Rising is such an amazing piece of musical art, LOVE that album.


----------



## piggins411 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
> Last Chance to Reason
> SikTh
> Protest the Hero (Overall, not in a linear way)
> ...



Minus the Bear? That kind of surprises me. Don't get me wrong, I love MTB, but for me OMNI was their weakest album yet (I still really enjoyed it though.) I'm a Highly Refined Pirates man myself


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 17, 2011)

3 pages in and no mention of:

At the Gates.

Continued refinement over the course of the band's life and ended on their best album IMHO.


----------



## Opion (Sep 17, 2011)

Whitechapel and JFAC - those are two bands I'd say I didn't like their overall sound in the beginning, but slowly progressed to a more traditional death metal approach - their last few records have kicked some serious ass, and seeing them both live at Mayhem fest proved to me they've found their sound.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 17, 2011)

Enter Shikari: Went from writing some pretty uninspiring screamo music to writing great rock music.

Between The Buried And Me: 

Four Year Strong: They keep getting more badass and less awkward sounding.


----------



## fps (Sep 17, 2011)

Totally disagree with the guys who said Meshuggah and Pain Of Salvation.

I love Destroy Erase Improve and Chaosphere is great, in terms of stamping a style I think they peaked on Chaosphere, Nothing and to a lesser extent I. Since then it's been pretty joyless a lot of the time, there's less of that bouncing off the walls energy about things IMO. Interested in the new disc, meant to be slower and more sinister, which suggest NOTHING like which would be great. 

Pain Of Salvation really dropped the ball with Road Salt, and haven't topped Remedy Lane and Be.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 17, 2011)

piggins411 said:


> Minus the Bear? That kind of surprises me. Don't get me wrong, I love MTB, but for me OMNI was their weakest album yet (I still really enjoyed it though.) I'm a Highly Refined Pirates man myself


 

Well i should've said I don't think Omni is their best work. I prefer Planet of Ice by a huge margin to the rest of their catalog, so really i think they improved on each consecutive album with PoI being their masterpiece, and Omni being very good.


----------



## jr1092 (Sep 17, 2011)

Born of Osiris
Meshuggah
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Between the Buried and Me
August Burns Red - I might get burned for this one, I love their old stuff too, but I'm really liking the direction they went with Leveler


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 17, 2011)

BTBAM. They got incredibly better on each album until they peaked with the perfect album conceivable by humans, then flatlined at a slightly lower, but still really high level.


----------



## Oceans (Sep 17, 2011)

Death, Septic Flesh (definitely)


----------



## piggins411 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Well i should've said I don't think Omni is their best work. I prefer Planet of Ice by a huge margin to the rest of their catalog, so really i think they improved on each consecutive album with PoI being their masterpiece, and Omni being very good.



One of the only things that bothered me about Omni was the lyrics. PoI was pretty great. Also, I don't understand why they didn't put Broken China on Omni. I think it was better than almost every song on the album


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 18, 2011)

The most obvious to me is The Faceless. While Akeldama was a strong release, it wasn't nearly as innovative, nor as tasty as Planetary Duality. That album is quite the work of art. 

Karnivool has upped the ante with every release. 

Misery Signals, especially with the release of Controller. 

I agree with whoever mentioned Scale the Summit. The new album is great, it really outdoes everything they have done prior.

I also disagree with the people who have mentioned Born of Osiris. I think The New Reign still is their best release. While I do enjoy The Discovery quite a lot, I think The New Reign is really just a tastier album.


----------



## 7StringSloan (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Suicide Silence- im a big fan since The Black Crown was released. It just suits me better than their old material. Its more groovy as opposed to chaotic noise. 

2. After the Burial- I thought Rareform was the shit until they released In Dreams now i can barely listen to their old stuff.

3. Born of Osiris- HUGE jump from A Higher Place to The Discovery.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 18, 2011)

BTBAM (not a linear one though, more general)
Meshuggah (again, general as opposed to linear)
Trivium (linear until In Waves, good album but a total letdown from a musical perspective)
Born of Osiris (literally zero---->heroes with the newest album)
Whitechapel (see Born of Osiris, but for br00talz instead of t3chz0r)
The Black Dahlia Murder
Death (you know I'm right)
Scale the Summit (first album=okay, CDC and The Collective=sogood.gif)
Sylosis (first album really good, second album awesome)
Nile (all albums bar one or two kickass, then TWTGD was on another level)

Funnily enough I like all of Mastodon's albums pretty much equally, which is to say, buttloads


----------



## The_Mop (Sep 18, 2011)

Textures, definitely. First album was pretty good but semi-ruined by a terrible vocalist.

Ministry - on account of his first album being an 80s pop record


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 18, 2011)

Behemoth

Edguy. Although I think that their 2nd most recent album was weaker than say Hellfire Club or Rocket Ride, "Age of Joker," is quite good. 

The Offspring. Went from simple 4 chord punk to multiple layered Rocky stuff.

Iron Maiden. Except their newest album hasn't clicked with me yet. And I know most people don't like their more proggy stuff, but Brave New World slays most anything else they've done.

Symphony X. 

Rebellion.


----------



## The_Mop (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly I've got to disagree about Meshuggah as well. I know this more or less is blasphemy around here but IMO meshuggah havn't come out with anything good since Nothing, and even then, it's nowhere near as awesome as destroy erase improve.

No denying though, Nothing and what came after has sorta changed the face of metal. No doubt. I've just become a bit bored of it


----------



## melb_shredder (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm..
I'd probably say a small list, but a list I love anyways!

Amon Amarth (never really writing NEW amazing stuff, but they've never written anything below GREAT IMO)

Amorphis... despite the style shift, it's still all amazing stuff, can't get enough of it.

Psycroptic. Only a few albums in, but they fucking rock, and as a fellow Aussie, they're definitely an inspiration.

Testament. For me.. the definition of continually writing evolving and amazing music whilst sticking to 'their' sound and roots. I don't think there's anything I don't like from them.

That's probably it for now. These aren't my all time favorite bands, but they are definitely the most consistent for me


----------



## ScottyB724 (Sep 18, 2011)

7StringSloan said:


> 2. After the Burial- I thought Rareform was the shit until they released In Dreams now i can barely listen to their old stuff.



lolwut

Rareform was beastly, In Dreams is terribly watered down garbage.

IMO of course


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 19, 2011)

Disagree with Meshuggah by a long run. But I have to say Born of Osiris is a prime example of how a generic deathcore band could evolve into something incredible(The Discovery album)


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 19, 2011)

The Beatles


----------



## yingmin (Sep 19, 2011)

The_Mop said:


> Textures, definitely. First album was pretty good but semi-ruined by a terrible vocalist.


Furthermore, Drawing Circles had so many parts that could have been lifted verbatim from Meshuggah. The influence was still present on Silhouettes, but I think they'd finally come completely into their own sound.


Cadavuh said:


> The most obvious to me is The Faceless. While Akeldama was a strong release, it wasn't nearly as innovative, nor as tasty as Planetary Duality. That album is quite the work of art.


I think it's a little bit silly to talk about a band getting better over time when they've only released two albums, and the first was released while they were teenagers (and most of the lineup changed from the first album to the second).

I'm sure I'm going to get some hate for this, but Slaughter of the Soul is my favorite At the Gates album.



GRUNTKOR said:


> The Beatles



I have so many conflicting thoughts about this. My immediate reaction was to agree, since I definitely prefer their later stuff, but on further consideration, I think it's a little hasty. Did they get more experimental over the years? More creative? Absolutely. Did they get BETTER? I can't give that an unqualified "yes". Part of that is because I'd argue that they released more garbage in their later period than earlier; for example, I find the White Album borderline unlistenable because there are so many songs on it that I just think are absolute dreck. But also, they were really good in their earlier years, too. It's hard to fully appreciate just how good they were on those first few albums without understanding what popular music was like before they came along. They really changed popular music in ways that are difficult to fully comprehend to someone listening to them today. While the songs on later albums might seem better to our modern ears, they're just more like the songs we're used to hearing because of the Beatles' monolithic influence on popular music. One of the important things to keep in mind about the Beatles is that, like many other greats, they were absolutely a product of their time. When they came out, they sounded basically like the music other bands were playing; they just did it better.


----------



## samincolour (Sep 19, 2011)

Born Of Osiris - The Discovery is an immense album

Bring Me The Horizon - They're not brilliant but they've come a looooong way from their first EP/album. I like them, pretty catchy!


----------



## Elijah (Sep 19, 2011)

Katatonia is like... the very definition of this thread


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 19, 2011)

If a band hasn't gotten better over time, they aren't worth a whole lot. That is my contribution to the thread.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 19, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Redemption



Their second album is the best of them all. I has just a listen to the brand new one, but it just confirms that they could not do better than Fullness of Time.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree with a lot of responses in this thread (namely Meshuggah, Death, Obscura), but one that hasn't been mentioned.







IMO they get better with every release, although I do like III a tad better than the March.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 20, 2011)

Katy Perry
Mucc (even though their latest album was pretty shitty, before that it was all good with every release).
Dir En Grey (same story as Mucc, even though I find their latest album at least listenable, it's just boring )


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2011)

Agreed on Born Of Osiris. Latest album has more substance and taste to it compared to earlier stuff. It's got some fat riffs on there.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 20, 2011)

*IMO...*

I love *Symphony X* but I don't think Iconoclast is any better/worse than their older stuff...

I haven't listened to the newest *DT*, but I liked Image and Words _as much_ as Black Clouds... I'm actually more suprised that after all these years their _still_ releasing "good" music.

I like all 3 of the *Human Abstract* albums that I have, but for different reasons and I don't think anyone of them is better than the other... although Digital Veil is f'ing amazing! So maybe... 

Anyways, I think some people just posted their favorite bands here... maybe if you state a band here then you should provide your reason?

And production value should (usually) improve over time, especially through newer/better tech and from home-made EPs to studio albums...

Can you count a band that only has 2 albums... that's too small of a sample size IMO...

"Better" is such a subjective term... e.g. I like newer All That Remains because there is more singing / "catchier songwriting"... I'm sure a lot of people feel exactly the opposite.


----------



## Indigenous (Sep 20, 2011)

Born of Osiris's newest album is just amazing. I liked their very first one, couldn't even listen to A Higher Place, but The Discovery is probably one of my favorite albums out there right now.


----------



## ridner (Sep 20, 2011)

Goatwhore
High on Fire
Mastodon


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 20, 2011)

METALLICA!!!!


----------



## samincolour (Sep 21, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Katy Perry



+1! I love me some Katy Perry.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 21, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Did anyone else read that in the job sense?



I did, which would clearly be Bachman Turner Overdrive.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 21, 2011)

samincolour said:


> +1! I love me some Katy Perry.


 
Did someone say Katy Perry? 

(Time for the Katy Perry pic of the day...)







Intermission over... back OT... Metallica? 

Anyone else hear the new Megadeth single from thirteen, "Public Enemy #1"? +1 and def still going strong IMO


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Sep 21, 2011)

Amogh Symphony
Dragonland
Envy
Kuha. (the song 'Kalifi myy mustaa valoa' is unbeatable though, but albumwise they've gotten tons better)
Lantlôs
Moonsorrow
Neaera
Nicole
Omnium Gatherum
Swallow the Sun

In my opinion. Some of the more trivial have already been mentioned


----------



## thatguy87 (Sep 21, 2011)

All Shall Perish... until this past July...


----------



## CannibalKiller (May 20, 2012)

SUICIDE SILENCE without a question.
Cannibal Corpse.
Pantera mostly, TGST is their best album.
Devildriver.
Lamb of God.
Devin Townsend.


----------



## MatthewK (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Tears of Sorrow
Dragonland
Moonsorrow


----------



## flint757 (May 21, 2012)

Heard TOOL a couple times and I have to disagree. They improved a lot from Opiate and Undertow when they made Aenema and Lateralus, but I thought 10,000 days was crap in comparison to Lateralus. It was better than undertow, but in the vein of what they were trying to achieve they kind of peaked already. But I hate filler tracks, the actual songs on there are great. Nothing beats Lateralus.

mastodon is always evolving and Lamb of God keeps getting better. there production has improved a lot after ditching their first producer.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (May 21, 2012)

Definitely subjective, but just a few that popped into my head:

Devin Townsend (his old stuff is perfect, his new stuff is better.)
Ihsahn (After was one of my favorite albums ever.)
Soilwork
Mastodon
Dark Tranquility (Fiction and We Are the Void are "endless repeat" albums for me.)


----------



## Riffer (May 21, 2012)

Mastodon


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 21, 2012)

As Blood Runs Black, with their new guitarists they've added a slight bit of technicality. Its early and that is the only one I can think of xD
Whitechapel never fails me either! ALWAYS getting better.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 21, 2012)

Death, Job For A Cowboy


----------



## Opion (May 21, 2012)

Seconding whomever said JFAC earlier - I really didn't dig the pig squeal stuff, but later on their sound turned so dirty that I couldn't ignore them any longer. Seeing them live with Whitechapel on Mayhem a few years back confirmed my belief that they'd taken a big step in the right direction.


----------



## OhMyGoliath (May 21, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one who thinks Genesis was Jobs best album...


----------



## kn1feparty (May 21, 2012)

Thrice underwent a pretty huge evolution with Vheissu and have gotten, in my opinion, progressively better with each subsequent release.


----------



## Mason Vickers (May 21, 2012)

BTBAM - Colors & Great Misdirect could live in my car CD changer for the rest of my life and I'd forever be okay.

Faceless - I'm sure all of you can vouch, but honestly, (as much as I love Akeldama) I think the production makes me like it less than I should. Planetary Duality is incredible, and from the looks of Eidolon Reality and De-whatever the new song is, I can say it'll be better than the previous releases.

Born Of Osiris - I only liked the Discovery. Stoked for what's in store... kind of.

Veil of Maya - HAVE YOU HEARD ALL THINGS SET ASIDE? I don't know how Marc let that pass.

Death - I'm the only person I know who doesn't like Leprosy, and Scream Bloody Gore was meh at best. Rest is DM gold.

Mastodon - Up until the newest album. Saw them last month - only played Blood & Thunder, Hand of Stone, Crystal Skull, and Crack The Skye; rest was the new album. I wanted to die. 

JFAC - without a doubt. first EP and first LP = poop.

Periphery - I don't know this for sure, but I think Mark's contribution is going to make everything better than the self titled.

Whitechapel - more than anyone. Especially with their live show... Saw them in 2009 and 2010, horrible. Saw them this past April... totally different monster. Amazing band.

Ihsahn - After is timeless... and I play saxophone, so. Wannabe.

Cannibal Corpse - Finally convinced myself that I love Pat's genius songwriting. I don't miss Barnes at all, either.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 21, 2012)

The Sword

Age Of Winters - Incredible

Gods Of The Earth - Improved production, more catchy riffs and songs. Amazing

Warp Riders - Absolute flawlessness, Utter perfection.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 21, 2012)

Judas Priest, prior to KK's departure.

Live at Budakan absolutely rips, the whole band plays exceptionally.

Tipton always pushes himself beyond what you would normally think a man of 60 + years can be capable of.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 21, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse is prime example of a band that kept the same formula since day 1 and progressed technically and musically while no kind of deviation at all.


----------



## jordanscotisdead (May 21, 2012)

Born of Osiris - Possibly the biggest difference in quality I have ever heard.

Veil of Maya - ...that first cd.

Arsonists Get All the Girls - Portals/Motherland are vastly superior to their previous works and actually got me to enjoy listening to this band from time to time.

After the Burial - Their song structure has gotten a lot better, and judging by the pre-pro for their new release they will be bringing back the rareform vibe whilst using in dreams production, too stoked.

Oh, Sleeper - I lucked into finding this band when all they had was We Are the Archers up on Purevolume back in jr high/early high school. They've grown into one of the best acts out there in my opinion. Hush Yael is the best individual song I have heard in years from their genre.

Stick To Your Guns - With the release of Diamond, I think they've solidified themselves as the number one melodic hardcore/pop punk out there.

Others that I don't have time to write about currently: Parkway Drive, Scale the Summit, The Faceless, BtBaM, Bermuda, Erra, Sentients, Cloudkicker (although Beacons will probably forever remain in my top 5, LYBH is just.. huge), Fallujah, Emarosa, The Omega Experiment, CHON, and Sea of Treachery.

Edit: Wall of text.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (May 21, 2012)

pineappleman said:


> BTBAM. They got incredibly better on each album until they peaked with the perfect album conceivable by humans, then flatlined at a slightly lower, but still really high level.



My first BTBAM album was The Great Misdirect. I loved it immediately because of the memorable riffs and the creativity. When I bought Colors, I was overwhelmed and didn´t love it that much. But after so many listens, Colors is THE perfect album, you can really tell it was written as one. The Parallax though...had it´s awesome moments, but otherwise was "only" very good. Just my opinion.


----------



## piggins411 (May 21, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> My first BTBAM album was The Great Misdirect. I loved it immediately because of the memorable riffs and the creativity. When I bought Colors, I was overwhelmed and didn´t love it that much. But after so many listens, Colors is THE perfect album, you can really tell it was written as one. The Parallax though...had it´s awesome moments, but otherwise was "only" very good. Just my opinion.



Every time I hear Colors I just think to myself "How the fuck was it possible to write this?"


----------



## Leuchty (May 21, 2012)

In Flames

Soilwork

Hypocrisy

Illidiance


----------



## Scottckr (May 21, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> I really don't like BTBAM's first album at all, but they have gotten exponentially better. I like the RX Bandits older stuff, but the post-Halfway Between Here and There is sheer awesome



Was surprised someone didn't mention BTBAM yet, but yea, not a big fan of the first two albums, The Silent Circus has Mordecai and Aesthetic though, Alaska is just fantastic and Colors & The Great Misdirect as well, don't feel that The Parallax EP brought anything new to the table, but it's good shit.


----------



## Scottckr (May 21, 2012)

AzzMan said:


> Architects, the UK metalcore band. On Nightmares, they played some really magnificent techy metalcore, then Ruin was much darker and more metal, but a totally viable departure from the tech bits. Hollow Crown was an incredible album that was about a year ahead of all of the (now far too common) metalcore scene BS, and now they're playing fast post-hardcore/punk/metalcore on The Here And Now, and I couldn't be happier.



This! ^^^^

Nightmares and Ruin was pretty crap imo, Hollow Crown is easily on my top 10 best albums ever, just starting to get into The Here And Now, it's growing on me, but it's nowhere near Hollow Crown, their new album Daybreaker just leaked so I had to download it of course(I've already placed a pre-order for the album so don't bash me with killing the music), haven't listened in on it too much yet, but it seems to go back a LITTLE bit towards Hollow Crown(not enough if you ask me).


----------



## Scottckr (May 21, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> This soooooooooo much
> 
> Born of Osiris - I've always liked this band, but their new album REALLY blew me away
> 
> ...



Agree with ya there on Design the Skyline, I just felt I had to torture my ears so I listened to their album, it's a totally fucking shitty CD, I'd probably rather listen to Justin Bieber than that, but it's a lot better than what was shown in their promo video


----------



## Scottckr (May 21, 2012)

samincolour said:


> Born Of Osiris - The Discovery is an immense album
> 
> Bring Me The Horizon - They're not brilliant but they've come a looooong way from their first EP/album. I like them, pretty catchy!



Agree on BMTH, most people wouldn't give them a chance to prove themselves now though, their previous image and music totally ruined it all, the latest album is definitely my favorite album from 2010.
I do think a big part of their improvement is in the production though.


----------



## Sikthness (May 21, 2012)

Soilwork (special place in my heart for A Predators Portrait, but overall I think they are at their best now)

Danza 

Ihsahn

Within the Ruins

Wretched

Spawn of Possession

Gorod


----------



## Rain (May 21, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> In Flames
> 
> Soilwork
> 
> ...



Dear God. No. Just no.

In Flames should NOT be on that list, imo.


Dark Tranquillity should though  I just heard We Are The Void and was blown away. Definitely a step up from Fiction. Also Amon Amarth, Eluveitie, As I Lay Dying, and Across the Sun


----------



## xshreditupx (May 21, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> In Flames
> 
> Soilwork
> 
> ...



how i wish for these bands to have broken up before the new stuff came out. i cant disagree more but hey....it is what it is


----------



## Osiris (May 21, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> Every time I hear Colors I just think to myself "How the fuck was it possible to write this?"



For sure. The first many times I listened to their stuff it just seemed like garbled-up really concentrated and technical riffs in random order. But if you sit down and listen to it note by note it's like a whole nother song. I had to realize that they were meant to be listened to very actively. Really impressive


----------



## Gabe_LTD (May 22, 2012)

xshreditupx said:


> how i wish for these bands to have broken up before the new stuff came out. i cant disagree more but hey....it is what it is



Hey new inflames kicks ass! 
I love their old stuff and all but the new stuff is great also. 

but to each is own


----------



## slumber_party (May 23, 2012)

Dr. Acula. 

Slander was great, fun deathcore. And didn't have the recording quality of an asshole.


----------



## Polythoral (May 24, 2012)

I'm sure it's been said but...

We all know how Protest's first EP sounded.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 24, 2012)

Not a band, but Jeff Beck gets better and better...


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 24, 2012)

The recent Whitechapel is actually damn good. They used to be a band I hated so much, but they've shown that they can write kick ass songs


----------



## Ninjahat (May 25, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> Of course everyone's entitled to their opinions, but Ion D really? Are you guys forgetting about Minus the Heard. I know I tried to remove it from my consciousness hard too, but I still remember it exists.



I love minus the herd! What's wrong with some heavy jamz? Sure it's not the same as Solace, but I think it's pretty damn cool!


----------



## -42- (May 25, 2012)

Death. Death. Death.


And Pig Destroyer.


----------



## The Grief Hole (May 26, 2012)

Of course Death. Off the metal track there was a band called Built To Spill who really grew on their first 4 or 5 albums. I thought Emperor did much the same.

There is a Japanese band called Boredoms who have become not only one of the best live shows around but also transcended their noise roots to become the band that should have been playing in the cave in matrix 2.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 26, 2012)

My big two at the moment are 16Volt (always  ) and Front Line Assembly. Now don't get me wrong, I adore FLA's early music as much as anyone into electro/industrial, but the mix and general vibe of their last couple of albums especially (Artificial Soldier and Improved Electronic Device) have been abso-fucking-lutely amazing.


----------



## Mwoit (May 26, 2012)

-42- said:


> Death. Death. Death.
> 
> 
> And Pig Destroyer.



While I thought Phantom Limb was fantastic, I still think Terrifyer was better. Towering Flesh and Terrifyer the song are mind blowing.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 27, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> The recent Whitechapel is actually damn good. They used to be a band I hated so much, but they've shown that they can write kick ass songs



Hell yeah, really old Whitechapel is a bit boring, This Is Exile and Corruption were pretty cool and the new stuff sounds fucking awesome


----------



## berserker213 (May 27, 2012)

As I Lay Dying has improved a LOT over the years. I can still get down with Frail Words Collapse (even though on that album I'm mostly listening to the drumming), and Shadows Are Security is a good album with some good solid riffing and songwriting (even though it all kinda sounds the same except for Illusions), but I was floored when An Ocean Between Us was released and they had a greater melodic leaning, and when I heard no distinguishable "breakdowns" after a couple listens to The Powerless Rise, as well as Nick's soloing on that album, I was blown away.

And they may be deathcore, but Impending Doom in my opinion has grown a Lot over the past 3 albums (haven't heard the newest one yet), but they're all still kids so I'm excited to see how far they progress as musicians.

Semi-related: Anybody notice how, especially in metalcore, it always seems like the rest of the musicians are trying to catch up with the drummer's skill level? i see that a lot


----------



## xhellchosemex (May 27, 2012)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Hell yeah, really old Whitechapel is a bit boring, This Is Exile and Corruption were pretty cool and the new stuff sounds fucking awesome


First Whitechapel album is just... deathcore (still very good though). They developed their own sound since This Is Exile. They definately get better and better, but I love all their stuff.
An another band would be Chelsea Grin. Desolation Of Eden is just damn boring shit, but My Damnation is pretty solid. The new song is cool, they could leave the BoO sweeps and clean vocals but still.


----------



## AborteD (May 27, 2012)

Whitechapel, even though I didn't like their last song at all.

And I have to +1 about Ion Dissonance, I loved Minus the Herd and I don't get the hate, it's fucking groovy.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 27, 2012)

BTBAM is the first music that has actually made me cry. First time I heard Selkies the endless obsession, I cried the last 2 minutes xD so beautiful. 

Colors makes me feel good too.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (May 31, 2012)

slumber_party said:


> Dr. Acula.











CrownofWorms said:


> The recent Whitechapel is actually damn good. They used to be a band I hated so much, but they've shown that they can write kick ass songs





Captain Shoggoth said:


> Hell yeah, really old Whitechapel is a bit boring, This Is Exile and Corruption were pretty cool and the new stuff sounds fucking awesome


whitechapel didn't know how to control their own brutality at first.
They soon learned how to use their own brutality , mastering the art of bad ass deathcore.
That's why they keep getting better and better  



berserker213 said:


> but I was floored when An Ocean Between Us was released and they had a greater melodic leaning, and when I heard no distinguishable "breakdowns" after a couple listens to The Powerless Rise, as well as Nick's soloing on that album, I was blown away.
> 
> Semi-related: Anybody notice how, especially in metalcore, it always seems like the rest of the musicians are trying to catch up with the drummer's skill level? i see that a lot


An ocean between is one of the greatest metalcore records of all time 
but I can't say much on the powerless rise because I still haven't listened to that entire album.  I am disappointed in my self.



r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> BTBAM is the first music that has actually made me cry. .



That's because BTBAM doesn't make music, they interpret the sounds of gods creating planets for our mortal ears.
BTBAM's new album will be the sound of gods making love in the sky.
Their first two albums were awesome and all...but Ever since alaska they really fucking went balls to wall on being awesome.
They definitely have improved tremendously , which is hard to believe.
Because even at BTBAM's worst, they still are phenomenal.


----------



## Don Vito (May 31, 2012)

slumber_party said:


> Dr. Acula.


Dr. Acula have never been good.

My opinion of course.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (May 31, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Dr. Acula have never been good.
> 
> My opinion of course.



I agree, Dr.acula hasn't ever been that great.
But You gotta admit Dr.acula has gotten better, Their earlier work is hardly listenable to my ears. but their newer stuff is at least not as shitty?

but to each is own 
Im not gonna knock a guy for listening to dr acula


----------



## lemeker (May 31, 2012)

I'm going to go with Devildriver. I think the overall song writing has just gotten better. I also think Down has gotten better as well. The first one is good, but Over the Under is just amazing, its like what Pantera would have become when they got to be old men.


----------



## Beach (Jun 4, 2012)

Trepalium,BOO,Faceless.


----------



## Force (Jun 4, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Edguy. Although I think that their 2nd most recent album was weaker than say Hellfire Club or Rocket Ride, "Age of Joker," is quite good.
> 
> The Offspring. Went from simple 4 chord punk to multiple layered Rocky stuff.
> 
> Iron Maiden. Except their newest album hasn't clicked with me yet. And I know most people don't like their more proggy stuff, but Brave New World slays most anything else they've done.




Drugs are bad, mmmkay?


----------



## Joeseffel (Jun 4, 2012)

I fully anticipate being attacked for this, but I think Trivium have improved a lot. I think they were always a good band, but the first 3 albums don't stand up next to the more recent 2, and In Waves blows their past work away entirely.


----------



## Flashes (Jun 4, 2012)

Metallica


----------



## Force (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone else who post 'Metallica' with a rolling smiley face should be banned. 


I agree with you all but it's been done to death (just like Metallica).









P.S.


----------



## -42- (Jun 5, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> While I thought Phantom Limb was fantastic, I still think Terrifyer was better. Towering Flesh and Terrifyer the song are mind blowing.


I pretty much think of the albums equally on a song by song basis, but I think Phantom Limb was better as a whole package; simply because it was such a big stylistic shift from standard grind-fare.

Back on track: Converge.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## rainbowbrite (Jun 6, 2012)

Black Dahlia Murder, Nocturnal was hard to top, but all their recent releases have been on par and perhaps slightly better.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 6, 2012)

Although I haven't heard their new album yet, I'll say Dredg.


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 8, 2012)

Whitechapel, Trivium, As I Lay Dying, Kreator, Machine Head, Lamb of God.


----------



## kamello (Jun 8, 2012)

System of a Down: Finally they are sounding good live

Periphery: Mark 

Gojira: no explanations needed

Trivium: IMO until Shogun 

Porcupine Tree: Although I don't dig the incident completely 

Circa Survive: not exactly better, but I really like their last 2 albums


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 8, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Since I'm a Van Hagar fan I prefer later Van Halen. Not Anti-Dave, but I prefer EVH's newer rhythm and writing style... (e.g. Humans Being, Me Wise Magic, and Balance and FUCK are my 2 fav albums, followed by 5150 and OU812)
> 
> I prefer middle to newer Megadeth to the older by far. I didn't like the thrashier era with Chris Poland... I prefered the Marty era the most and then the newer stuff after that (RIP, Countdown to Extinction, Youthanasia being my favorites)... I think Dave is an underated song writer.


----------



## fps (Jun 8, 2012)

lemeker said:


> I'm going to go with Devildriver. I think the overall song writing has just gotten better. I also think Down has gotten better as well. The first one is good, but Over the Under is just amazing, its like what Pantera would have become when they got to be old men.



Agree with Devildriver they are now a really good band for sure who have it in the writing as well as the performance, which has always been brutal. Down, I thought Over The Under lacked riffs, nothing tops their first one for me, with the 2nd one second cos it was very different and varied. Top records all mind, can't wait for the new EP. 

It's hard to find a band who fits the thread title cos essentially they have to be at their peak RIGHT NOW. So I can't say like Radiohead who released that bloody awful first album then evolved to (old-school) prog gods then stripped away all the guitars and drums but kept their heart. Because their last EP was undercooked.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jun 9, 2012)

I mentioned this somewhere else. 

Babylon by W.A.S.P.

Not bad at all!


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 9, 2012)

Gojira. And their new album sounds amazing, as does the single from Sea Shepherd.


----------



## BabUShka (Jun 24, 2012)

For me its Gojira, Mastodon and Meshuggah. I dont really care for the oldest albums, but the recent ones.. insanity. 

Also Doomriders. Cant really say that much about them, they only have like 2 albums on spotify, but they are going to be huge. I saw them yesterday night, and got a handshake and a guitar pick from Nate Newton, great performance. Im really lookin forward to see more stuff commin up from them.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 24, 2012)

rainbowbrite said:


> Black Dahlia Murder, Nocturnal was hard to top, but all their recent releases have been on par and perhaps slightly better.



Disagree

This sounds amazing to me, especially at 2:45:


This not so much:


I can see why people wound like the newer stuff more though.


----------



## Genome (Jun 24, 2012)

Justine Bieber.

Well, it can only get better, right?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 24, 2012)

duh


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 24, 2012)

I find that the bands who get the best overtime are always the bands that work weekends and holidays.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 25, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> I find that the bands who get the best overtime are always the bands that work weekends and holidays.



how so


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 25, 2012)

Definitely Job For a Cowboy. It's complete night and day from their first EPs to Demonocracy


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 25, 2012)

The Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## edsped (Jun 25, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Although I haven't heard their new album yet, I'll say Dredg.


It was pretty terrible.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 25, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> how so



Twas a pun: "overtime" is what one gets paid working weekends and holidays. "over time" is a progression of time.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 25, 2012)

I think Days of the New got better. Each album was progressively more intricate and complex.


----------



## Ambit (Jun 25, 2012)

Opeth
Meshuggah
Tool
Karnivool
Porcupine Tree


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 25, 2012)

Recently Whitechapel


----------



## FireInside (Jun 25, 2012)

Darkest Hour.

Everything AFTER Sadist Nation was just so much better (thank you Kris Norris and Lone Star).


----------



## samclarke669 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nevermore.

Not a huge fan of their earlier albums (perhaps down to production?) But Dead Heart and This Godless Endeavor are killer albums


----------



## craig-sansum (Jun 27, 2012)

anaal nathrakh!


----------



## Dakotaspex (Sep 1, 2012)

Definitely the Contortionist.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 1, 2012)

Periphery.

Proof here:


----------



## PettyThief (Sep 2, 2012)

Skeletonwitch


----------



## Korbain (Sep 2, 2012)

Tool
Opeth
Rammstein 
Deftones


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 2, 2012)

Iron Maiden
The Sword
Nightwish
Blind Guardian
Trivium
Scar Symmetry
Dream Theater
Opeth
Job For A Cowboy (more so than most)


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Sep 2, 2012)

Gojira, the first two were a bit "meh", but the rest are pure gold


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 2, 2012)

Dream Theater are hit and miss. Black Clouds was one of their best but I didn't dig ADTOE 
EDIT: Just re-listened to ADTOE, it's better than my original impression.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Sep 2, 2012)

Cattle Decapitaion, holy shit The Monolith of Inhumanity is awesome.
So is The Harvest Floor.


----------



## kamello (Sep 2, 2012)

Gojira (although From Mars to Sirius is still my favourite album by them, and maybe from Metal in General)
Periphery
System of a Down (not the albums, the live shows) 
Lamb of God
Scale the Summit (can't fucking wait for the new album)
Disturbed, I really liked their latest albums


----------



## WolleK (Sep 3, 2012)

Scale the Summit


----------

